# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ne monarki, a eshte kombi prone private e familjes mbreterore?

## DETI 57

- C,ndryshim ka nje mbreteri nga nje diktature,nje mbret nga nje diktator ?   Por sikur pasardhesi te mos kete nivelin e duhur,per te mos e quajtur gjysmak, a eshte e drejte te qeveris nje komb vetem pse eshte pasardhesi i vetem i mbreterise ?

----------


## DETI 57

> - C,ndryshim ka nje mbreteri nga nje diktature,nje mbret nga nje diktator ?   Por sikur pasardhesi te mos kete nivelin e duhur,per te mos e quajtur gjysmak, a eshte e drejte te qeveris nje komb vetem pse eshte pasardhesi i vetem i mbreterise ?


Nese ne kete forum ka liri mendimi,tema s,duhej hequr,ka censure ku ka diktature,apo jo ?

----------


## Alkolisti

> C,ndryshim ka nje mbreteri nga nje diktature


asnje ndrryshim, te dy nje surrat kan.

----------


## fegi

Po vjedhin edhe kshtu boll,veq me kon monarki edhe ma shum vjedhin.

----------


## shalja1

*Ku e ka prejardhjen shqiptare ish mreti i vetshpallur i magjupve zogoviq- karagjorgjeviq qe vrau te gjith parin atdhetare me ndihmen e 10000 ushtarve shkje.*

----------


## Testim

Varet për çfarë monarkie është fjala.

Në Monarkinë Absolute, Monarku nuk pyet askënd. Shprehja "Unë jam shteti" e thënë nga Lui 15 (mos gabofsha), mbret i Francës, ka mbetur si tregonjësi më i mirë i karakterit të monarkisë absolute.

Ka pastaj monarki që kufizohet nga parlamenti, ku monarku një sërë veprimesh, ose asnjë veprim nuk mund t'a kryejë pa miratimin e parlamentit, edhe monarki ku mbreti kufizohet nga kushtetuta, e cila ia përcakton se çfarë mund të bëjë e çfarë jo.

E keqja e monarkisë është se monarku nuk jep përgjegjësi për asgjë, gjë që bie në kundërshtim me ligjin e amshueshëm iliro-shqiptar, ku që nga i pari i një barku kushërijsh, e duke vazhdu me të parine  fisit e deri tek mbreti që të gjithë janë trashëgu, por kanuni i ka obligu me përgjegjësi, nuk kanë guxu me ba çka të dojnë.

Për shembull me u çue mbretnesha e Anglisë me vra dikon, nuk gjykohet.

----------


## iktuus

> - C,ndryshim ka nje mbreteri nga nje diktature,nje mbret nga nje diktator ?   Por sikur pasardhesi te mos kete nivelin e duhur,per te mos e quajtur gjysmak, a eshte e drejte te qeveris nje komb vetem pse eshte pasardhesi i vetem i mbreterise ?


Republika presidenciale eshte nje form qeverisjeje e cila pushteti ekzekutiv i takon figures se presidentit, qe eshte edhe kapo i shteti. Nuk ka nevoj per voten e parlamentit sepse parlamenti  perfaqson popullin ne kuvend   ndersa presidenti zgjidhet nga populli.
Ne ditet e sotme kete titull paraqet edhe mbreti  per te mos thene me pak sepse eshte kryeministri ai qe drejton politiken.
Ca thu  o njeri i mire qe lage ku ka mbreteri me qe zoteron,  mbreteria eshte figur institucionale, thjesht fasad, vetem e vetem se ky sistem ka drejtuar boten per mijra vite. Sisteme te tilla nuk jane me efikas.....[/I]

----------


## DETI 57

> asnje ndrryshim, te dy nje surrat kan.


 - Dhe jam dakord me ty , o njeri i mire .......

----------


## DETI 57

> Po vjedhin edhe kshtu boll,veq me kon monarki edhe ma shum vjedhin.


- E sakte......

----------


## DETI 57

> Republika presidenciale eshte nje form qeverisjeje e cila pushteti ekzekutiv i takon figures se presidentit, qe eshte edhe kapo i shteti. Nuk ka nevoj per voten e parlamentit sepse parlamenti  perfaqson popullin ne kuvend   ndersa presidenti zgjidhet nga populli.
> Ne ditet e sotme kete titull paraqet edhe mbreti  per te mos thene me pak sepse eshte kryeministri ai qe drejton politiken.
> Ca thu  o njeri i mire qe lage ku ka mbreteri me qe zoteron,  mbreteria eshte figur institucionale, thjesht fasad, vetem e vetem se ky sistem ka drejtuar boten per mijra vite. Sisteme te tilla nuk jane me efikas.....[/I]


- E drejte.....

----------


## Erlebnisse

Deti_57 forma kur mbreti kishte komanden e gjithckaje e merrte vendimin e fundit te jetes e vdekjes ka kaluar. Sot figura mbreterore eshte thjeshte kukull, dmth ka pak funksione, te cilat jane me teper sa per sy e faqe e si shef shteti. Kjo ndodh zakonisht ne vendet e zhvilluara ku rolin kryesor e ka qeveria e parlamenti... Sidoqofte sa per dallim, nqs ne nje mbreteri, cdo fuqi eshte ne duart e mbretit, ne dikature, diktatorit i duhen se zben ata qe e ndjekin verberisht per te arritur ideale gjoja per te miren e shoqerise. Dmth diktatura eshte sistem social. Mbreteria eshte forme shteti. E drejte apo jo, perpara edhe budallai vetem per hir te trashegimnise udhehiqte vendin. Sot,  nuk ma ha mendja se nje gje e tille eshte e mundur.

----------


## Albo

> - C,ndryshim ka nje mbreteri nga nje diktature,nje mbret nga nje diktator ?   Por sikur pasardhesi te mos kete nivelin e duhur,per te mos e quajtur gjysmak, a eshte e drejte te qeveris nje komb vetem pse eshte pasardhesi i vetem i mbreterise ?


Popujt qe kane adoptuar idene e monarkise, jane popuj qe e kane bere nje gje te tille per dy arsye: a) motivin e fisnikerise b) motivin e unitetit kombetar. Nje popull fisnik eshte nje popull me histori te lashte e te lavdishme ku eshte ruajtur brez pas brezi vazhdimesia e pushtetit mbreteror. Kjo ruajtje e vazhdimesise, dallon nje popull fisnik nga nje popull qe ka njohur pushtim e asimilim. Motivi i unitetit kombetar, eshte ndertuar rreth ruajtjes se paqes dhe sovranitetit te vendit, duke i kaluar mbretit disa prej kompetencave kryesore te nje shteti: kontrollin mbi ushtrine per shembull. Arsyeja perse sistemet monarkike e bejne nje gje te tille, eshte ne menyre qe vendi te gezoje stabilitet dhe liria te jete e garantuar nga sovrani mbret: kryeministrat shkojne e vijne me vote, por Mbreti e ka fronin te trashegueshem; gjithashtu, duke qenen ushtria nen kontrollin e mbretit, pushtetaret nuk kane mundesi edhe sikur te duan qe te bejne puc e te marrin pushtetin me dhune pasi ushtria nuk varet prej tyre. Gjithashtu mbreti nuk mund ta keqperdori ushtrine, pasi nuk i intereson qe te humbasi besimin e popullit te tij qe e ka zgjedhur mbret dhe e nderon si te tille.

Albo

----------


## [MaRiO]

> *Ku e ka prejardhjen shqiptare ish mreti i vetshpallur i magjupve zogoviq- karagjorgjeviq qe vrau te gjith parin atdhetare me ndihmen e 10000 ushtarve shkje.*


Euuu  sa  banale i bani temat ju kosovaret mer mos perment pak serbi se merrni flak  mreti jon  ka qen budalla ne ate kohe po budallai fitoj  sja majti me nejt ma se i shkonte shtat nga UNÇ  morri florit dhe iku ja mbathi 
Mbreti yn e fali shqiperin  :perqeshje:

----------


## Zoti Basha

> C,ndryshim ka nje mbreteri nga nje diktature,nje mbret nga nje diktator ?


Diktatori e ka pushtetin e pasigurt, dhe pas vdekjes rrallëherë vendi i shpëton lutës civile. Mbretëria nga ana tjetër, ka rregulla strikte trashëgimie, cka shmang trazirat në fund të jetës së mbretit. Në këtë pikë, monarkia ngjan me demokracinë. 

Nga ana tjtër mbreti i parë është gjithnjë diktator, një njeri i vecantë që arrin të rrëmbejë pushttin. Vetëm nëse fati dhe trashegimia  endihmojnë, dhe edhe djali i diktatorit arin të qëndrojë në pushtte, diktatura ktheht në monarki.

Mund të duket ndryshim i vogël, por ëhstë ndryhsimi më i madh që mudn të egzistojë:

1) diktatori e përdor vendin vetm sa është gjallë, dhe ka pak interes ta mirëmbajë (të mos vjedhë me tepri). Mbreti e di që po e shkatërroi vendin, djalit të vetë nuk do i mbetet gjë, dhe trgeohet i matur. 

2) shmnagja e trazirave ëhstë thelbësore, pais trazira të shpeshta civile shktërrojnë ekonominë dhe ndarjen e punës, dhe pjellin varfëri.





> Por sikur pasardhesi te mos kete nivelin e duhur,per te mos e quajtur gjysmak, a eshte e drejte te qeveris nje komb vetem pse eshte pasardhesi i vetem i mbreterise ?


Së pari askush nuk ka të drejtë të qeverisë gjë, as kryministri, as presidenti, as diktatori e as mbreti. Shteti është monopol i dhunës, organizatë kriminale dhe vjedh e vret, dhe si i tilëë nukmund të jetë kurrë i drejtë.

Por praktikisht ndodh që kjo që përmbënde ëshët pika më e dobët e monarkisë: a është trashëgimtari i denjë? 

Nga njëra anë, dinastia mbretërore, nës enuk shkatërrohet nga incesti (zakon i poshtër i mbretërve), trashëgon gjakundhe pjesërisht cilësitë ndër breza. Meqë për të ngritur monarki duhet të rastisë që 3-4 breza diktatorësh të jenë të fortë e inteligjentë, kjo do të thotë që egziston dicka gjenetike në dinasti që i bën pinjollët të aftë. Pra, princi është shumë më i mundshëm të jetë inteligjent dhe i matur, në krahasim me një kryministër.

Gjitahshut, princi stërvitet që në ditën kur lind për të qeverisur, dhe arrin ta njohë vendin si asnjë president nuk mundet. Kur stërvitesh për 30 vjet pë rnjë punë, edhe tyc të jesh nuk mund ta bësh keq.

Së fundmi, nëse rastis që trashëgimtari i rradhë është i dobët, familja ka inters ta largojë, pais një qeverisje e keqe rrit mundësnë e revoltës, cka dëmton vetë familjen. Rastet në hisotri ku mbretër të pa-aftë janë larguar nga vetë farefisi, me hir a pahir, jan aq shumë sa nuk numërohen.

Përfundimi është që:

1- monarkia shmang me mire s ediktatura, po me keq se demokracia, mundësinë e luftës civile.

2- monarku është njeriu me probabilitetin më të madhpër të qënë i aftë, pasi ka genet, stërvitjen dhe presionin fisnor që e shtyjnë të veprojë me dorë të lehtë.

3- monakru, ndryshe nag kryeministri apo diktatori nuk do qëndrojë në pushtet vetëm 4 vjet, apo dhe gjithë jetën: ai ia lë vendin trashëgim pasardhësve, dhe ka interes të mos e shkatërrojë atë.

4- monarku esheh vëndin si pronë private, jo pronë publike. Aiprirettë respektojë pronën e të tjerëve më shuëm se kryemisnitri apo diktatori, sepse nëse cënon pronën privatë të tjetrit, legjitimiteti i tij do humbasë gjithashtu. Sa e sa mbretër janë rrëzuar se kanë vjedhur me tepri!

5- monarkia funksionon ku e ku më mirë se demokracia, për të gjitah këto arsye. Sot për stot, vendet më të lira e të pasura janë monarki (Lihtenshtajn, Luksemburg, Hollandë, Dubai, katar, etj.). sikur evropa të kish qënë demokratike në shek.XVII, kapitalizmi nuk do kish lindur kurrë.

----------

